# Any good fishing around Ironton?



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Other than Vesuvius are there any other good places to fish in the Ironton area?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

There are a bunch of strip pits near Hanging Rock that are loaded with big bass. Great frog fishing. Pretty rugged access but woth the effort.I should warn you that rough people frequent this area so be on the lookout. Also alot of snakes. Ahhh, the things we tolerate to catch a big bass.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

dacrawdaddy do have to have a permit or something to get in there now havent been there fishing for about 20 years somegood bassponds then just need to now what ponds to go to.i now there are big bass in some ponds i have seen many pitchers of 5-6 # bass caught and released there in the last year


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

The ponds are located in the Wayne National Forest, and are called the "650 Strip Mines". The ponds are located off of Rte. 650. Many years ago there were a lot of rough people up there. I've been going there for almost 20 years and never had a problem....but I've seen people that made me very wary. It's gotten a lot better since the nat'l forest paved the road and built restrooms back through there. The water is clear, and the fishing can be tough, but, I have seen pigs out there. I've witnessed a 5 lb and 6lb bass caught. For me, I've never caught anything larger than 3 lbs. out there. 

Once the river clears up, Storms Creek is a nice place. You may also want to check out Timber Ridge Lake (that's about 25 min. away from Ironton)


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

fishercreekrick said:


> dacrawdaddy do have to have a permit or something to get in there now havent been there fishing for about 20 years somegood bassponds then just need to now what ponds to go to.i now there are big bass in some ponds i have seen many pitchers of 5-6 # bass caught and released there in the last year


No permit required. Just a fishing license.


----------

